# Greenup 2/24



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Didn't have as good as luck today as hoped for. Ended up with 4 sauger and one nice bass! Fished on KY side for first time.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

When you fish the Kentucky side are you fishing above the dam or still down below it? I have only fished on the Ohio side but drive by the Kentucky side. Might need to try it over there sometime.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 15, 2011)

I fished there Saturday night and the bite was slow. We caught nine dinks in 2 hours on smelt Gulp minnows tight lined.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishdealer04 said:


> When you fish the Kentucky side are you fishing above the dam or still down below it? I have only fished on the Ohio side but drive by the Kentucky side. Might need to try it over there sometime.


Below, river getting better now so it will probably shift back to the Ohio side before long now.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

dave thats what i think but i only fish all the way up in the lock aproach when water is up they seem to move up in there out the current. when the water is down i fish down at the end of long lock wall with minnows and throw out as far as i can with a 2oz sinker


----------



## Fish Assassin (Jan 30, 2010)

Fisher did you catch any yesterday?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

no i end up trimming my apple trees but went yesterday morn. with earl spears he caught 1 sauger and i caught 1 sauger and a little whitebass


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> dave thats what i think but i only fish all the way up in the lock aproach when water is up they seem to move up in there out the current. when the water is down i fish down at the end of long lock wall with minnows and throw out as far as i can with a 2oz sinker


The amazing thing, Rick,,,, I do the exact thing, But. 
Up here, IF a person can cast out far enough at the end of the wall, with enough weight, it's possible to hit or 'feel' a second area of rocks. I believe it's just where the tug prop-wash cleaned off the muddy bottom. That's where I usually get the first hits, before the sauger start to move in closer to the shore rip-rap to feed,,, usually late evening.
But we can't get even a HIT, anywhere inside, or at the end of the wall when the flow & pool water is down. 
We gotta have ALL the gaits open and a flow over 60 kcfs. before the sauger get 'pushed' inside, out of the heavy river current.
Maybe you guys could add river conditions to your reports,,, like # of gaits open, & amount of flow on those days when you do good inside of the long wall? 
*Somehow, someway, we'll find a clue to the difference between Greenup and NC.* 
Oh ya,,, What's the percentage of sauger to walleyes that are caught down there? It sounds like the same as NC, Pike Pool.
I'd say at NC below the dam it's 95%+ sauger.
Below Pike, off the fishing wall,, about 90% sauger?
AND Cumberland Pool above the dam,,, I'd say as high as 99% WALLEYES and NO JUNK! ????? (No bass, w bass, perch, sauger or even MUD PUPPIES in the last 7 trips!)
And the upper pool feeder creeks,,, we could catch a 30 fish boat limit of sauger with only 1 walleye.
Nobody can figure out why!
Ya,,, I wish WE could switch our spots, Dam for Dam, for about a WEEK.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Do they ever bring the machinery in to clear the silt from the lock approach? They do it here about twice a season now.Clears the silt out to about the middle of the river.Swifter water for longer periods of time. No Hydro at NC. When the water is "normal" here, the Saugers are usually on the side where the hydro is,Ohio side, usually hiding inside and behind wingdams and between the points, or the cove as we call it. When the water is raging , the calmer water is behind the locks. All down along the rocky shoreline on the buckeye side, the water immediately drops off to at least 12 ft and there's no need to cast very far. Sometimes they will bite equally well on both sides when the water is normal. We start catching them on lead spoons in Sept, fishing for the Wipers and the guys will start jigging the spoons or using shiners and skipjacks right on the sidewalk. As for the high/ low water, they can be caught on both sides but it's so much easier on the losk side because there is a very steep bank on the Ohio side and just more room to fish the lock side. We catch some nice walleyes once in awhile but I'd say 95% Saugers. We did catch a lot more Blue Cats this year than I've ever seen , which is good. Look111 got to be the master of that!! But Rick is the Sauger man,,,,


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Sorry guys, I know you were asking Rick Doboy, but I thought I'd put some info for ya! Forgot to mention the gates. We have a couple "leakers" and there is always water coming through.I mentioned catching Saugers while fishing for Hybrids, That usually happens toward the end of summer and there is very little flow. Usually a 60 or 70 yard or better cast with the spoons. Really weird because that's the time we start catching them at our feet too. Fishing down the bank on the Ohio side while ANY gate is open keeps the bait fish scattered and the Skipjacks chase the shiners and the Wipers and whites will chase them Saugers will get their fill too getting any that venture too close to the shore. We actually saw a lot of Saugers being picked right out of the water by some aggressive birds thru the summer and fall, so they get very close to shore and in some very shallow water to boot. No matter what time of year, there's always something around to catch. I'm sure there's more to the Sauger fishing than I've put on here. I usually fish for the Whites & Wipers but ther's always some Drums & Catfish to be had too. Endless possibilities fishing a Hydro and we still learn more all the time.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Fished from boat this weekend and only caught a few dink saugeye around dam so headed down river....marked a ton of fish in an area down river and got into a bunch of hybrids and even snagged a few carp. We ended up with 23 hybrids and 3 carp. Was nice after not getting into anything at the dam.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Dave,,,, don't matter who answers! Specially with the CRAP weather.
All we can do is talk about it.

We have about 12 guys below the dam,,, and another 12 above, trying to figure out 'WHY',,, AND where the fish go.
Nothing makes sense up here,,,, for more than two days in a row.
We'll have (above 16') high water Thurs, Fri & Sat. I'll be there tomorrow.
Hopefully, we'll have something to 'show'.

Hello jkeeney20,,, glad you found some whites!
How large were they? What did they hit?
How far bellow the dam?
I tried for them the other day, up here in the white fast water. Didn't get a hit.


----------



## jastew (Nov 18, 2011)

Doboy said:


> Thanks Dave,,,, don't matter who answers! Specially with the CRAP weather.
> All we can do is talk about it.
> 
> We have about 12 guys below the dam,,, and another 12 above, trying to figure out 'WHY',,, AND where the fish go.
> ...


I always wonder if they aren't stacked up by the gazillions right below the dam where we can't get to them, especially when the water is low. There's always a scour hole below dams where fish can hang out and be out of the current.


----------

